# dog jobs



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

If you could have any job in the world working with dogs what would it be ?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Dogs pay me to give them pleasure ... Dan lee male doggaloo LOL. I'd probly wanna be a professional puppy squeezer and squisher.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

would 
i get paid for it?


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

yes dave a job with pay


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

A judge for shows might be cool.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to work at a no kill rescue kennel. I know it would be a great thing, and make feel good in the process.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I would love to have a job working beside Nevaeh and Faith as a Doctor with very ill patients, alot being children and older ppl. As I am evaluating them and caring for them, I want them to feel all the love in the world by man's (woman's) best friend. I know my girls can help with a speedy recovery. BUT I know this kind of job would never happen for a Dr., lol, but you did say ANY job so I was throwing it out there.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

a no kill rescue would be my choice too.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I think a tracker would be cool... But I wouldn't want to track anything but animals. Missing persons, bodies, and fugitives isn't my cup o' tea. I bet a paid schutzhund dummy or whovever the dummy getting bitten would be neat. A dog trainer would be cool but I'm sure you would see morebad behaved dogs than good. I would think being a dogs "personal trainer" would be the best.... I got that job now LOL the pay is horrible but you get lots of excercise and doggy kisses.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

dan i can set you up with the info to do that where to train the whole nine yard's groups 

as for the no kill rescue everyone on this forum should be doing what we can for them i mean its like helping an old person you do that because you know it the right thing to do not for pay 
sometimes just knowing you did somthing good is better than pay 

but thats just how iwas raised there are better things in life than money


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i would like to do bomb or drug sniffing dog stuff..Peanut is a natural at alerting at things he is told to find..but my husband says no because we didnt start Peanut in training when he was a baby dog. i think it would be a great job for a good cause


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah guys.......

Money will come and go..And Dan you won't have your sexy good looks forever so I think that you should have a backup for the male doggaloo....LMAO


I'd love to work along side an awesome breeder. Someone who does it all with their dogs and someone who is out to make it the best it can be......no pay needed....puppy cuddling will be pay enough..hehehe


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd love to train dogs for protection work I just have to learn how to do that first.upruns::cop:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope to full fill my dream and do SAR with Vendetta. I know I won't get paid but heck money isn't everything. All the money in the world could npot give you the feeling that you must get by helping a family in need. Be it finding a love one long gone or reuniting a family member after an ordeal of being lost. The reward of that would far out weight money.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I would love to learn to be a good and well respected dog trainer. I love working with dogs, and enjoy the challenege some dogs can present.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i wanna do exactly what kenya is on track to do with me  i am so juiced


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well i am going to school to become a dog trainer what motivated me to do it was the fact that over half the dogs put to sleep each year get put to sleep because of unresolved behavioral issues and a lack of proper training. i would also love to be a judge for show dogs... i was also thinking of expanding my feild to train dogs for tv and movies and what not i already know how to i just need to get my own business started but that wont be till after i graduate... i was also thinking of running my own shelter for dogs that fall under the pitbull category... now that i write it al out it either looks like i bit more then i can chew or i will be one very buisy person...


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> I would like to work at a no kill rescue kennel. I know it would be a great thing, and make feel good in the process.


me too !!!! and make the poor dogs feel better and make families happy with the new member 
it be awesome


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you can actually volenteer anytime at a shelter they are always in need of help..


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> you can actually volenteer anytime at a shelter they are always in need of help..


in quebec i think you need a formation of vet or at least trainner


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I would like to do detection work with my dog. Narcotics, bomb detection and the such. I hate people in general so this would be the ideal thing imo.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^see that is what i want to do so bad because Peanut is natural at alerting the same way those dogs do with pointing with his nose and laying down next to the object he was told to find and looks up at me...but my husband told me i cant because those dogs are trained to do that job from little puppies....i think it would be a great job though


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> ^^see that is what i want to do so bad because Peanut is natural at alerting the same way those dogs do with pointing with his nose and laying down next to the object he was told to find and looks up at me...but my husband told me i cant because those dogs are trained to do that job from little puppies....i think it would be a great job though


lol peanut your hubby is wrong most police dog's atleast here in alabma are from shelters dogs that are toy driven they want the ball and thats also how there trained balls have the smell of what you want the dog to find they trained with up to 50 balls

as for man tracking and S&R you start them out with something like hide and go seek me and laura wanted to train yoyo out lil staffy to be a S&R dog but her skin stoped that

if anyone wants info on training feel free to pm me or laura 
:goodpost: all


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm pretty much retired now, so I don't have to make a living from it any more, but made a living as a dog trainer for many years (teaching, titling, behavior problems, board and train, in home). It was hard work, but I wouldn't have had it any other way. Biggest regrets were/are trying to find time enough for my family and my own dogs.

Nowadays, I train, title (obedience, rally, and the rare appearance in the conformation ring), and evaluate for a kennel; teach, do demos, the occasional seminar, and write.

So, for me, I've had (and still have) the best of all possible dog jobs. ;>)

Julie K


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well for me it would be getting paid just to sit around with doggies all day.......... hahahhaa. 


No, but I'm already on the way... Dog groooomerrr! It's very rewarding and a pretty decent paying job (depending) I love taking a long haired matted up dog and making him happy again and actually look like a dog again. I wouldn't be able to train doggies all day I don't think... I would get frustrated, I believe.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> Well for me it would be getting paid just to sit around with doggies all day.......... hahahhaa.
> 
> No, but I'm already on the way... Dog groooomerrr! It's very rewarding and a pretty decent paying job (depending) I love taking a long haired matted up dog and making him happy again and actually look like a dog again. I wouldn't be able to train doggies all day I don't think... I would get frustrated, I believe.


lmfao you can have a groomer shit 
not this white boy i would kill the frist pikapoo that bit me 
toy breeds are mean as hell
thats all you


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> ^^see that is what i want to do so bad because Peanut is natural at alerting the same way those dogs do with pointing with his nose and laying down next to the object he was told to find and looks up at me...but my husband told me i cant because those dogs are trained to do that job from little puppies....i think it would be a great job though


 agree with nate... you can start your dog in S&R at any time.. as for bomb and narcotics its a little different with each dept. i will not put kenya in narcotics becuase i dont like the way youhave to train the dogs...not soethine i would do wit my dogs anyway. but u can def put peanut into S&R, start off with hide and seak really, and then when he gets real good at it, take him to your PD, or fire dept. they can help you out from there  if they see your dog is driven, they will most likely point you in the right direction


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

visit sick people and orphans with my well socialized dogs to brighten their days.


----------

